# Women's Small E-bike



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Any recommendations on women's or small sizing e-bikes? My wife is 5'3" 115#. But she also has longer torso and shorter legs. So standover is very important, while her reach is probably average with men's geometry.

It seems the few e-bikes I looked don't go very small - maybe due to the battery pack or other reasons.

I also curious to get feedback from other petite women e-bike riders on how they find controlling and handling of 50lbs+ ebike? I've spent only 5 min fooling around on one, and the extra weight is very noticeable and I'm 150lbs.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I saw a 24" (wheels) Haibike with a Yamaha mid-drive for $995 at my local eLBS, surprising since the replacement battery is the same price. Probably for kids 4'6' to 5' or so and too small for your wife but if you have a local dealer you might check it out.


----------



## jenniferg (Nov 1, 2011)

I just received my new Focus Jam2 in the small size. I am 5’5” and 116# and the bike fits great, but I am more of the long legs short torso body type. The standover is ok for me but I wouldn’t want the top tube to be any higher. 

I love the way the bike handles and once I get going it doesn’t feel heavy. While I was waiting for the Jam to come in I rode a Haibike Sduro for a few weeks and the difference was huge. Both were 27.5 bikes with plus tires but the Haibike just rolled over everything and I was always conscious of both its weight and the assistance of the motor. It was like driving an old Cadillac.

The Jam feels much more like riding a regular mountain bike. The Shimano motor feels very natural. I usually ride set on eco and sometimes I can hardly feel the “assist,” but believe me, I know it’s there. It is fairly nimble around corners and switchbacks, and more responsive than the Haibike. In that way it is actually a more challenging bike to ride. The battery is smaller (376wh) and concealed in the downtube, so you start off with lower range, and lower weight. It’s REALLY fun to ride.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

Another option would be to get a bike that fits and convert it using one of the Bafang kits. I converted my wife’s Specialized Maya a few years ago. I use the small 3 lb. battery with the bbshd kit, weight is around 41 lbs.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

All good tips so far...but this one is the most interesting...



gumba said:


> Another option would be to get a bike that fits and convert it using one of the Bafang kits. I converted my wife's Specialized Maya a few years ago. I use the small 3 lb. battery with the bbshd kit, weight is around 41 lbs.


I like the idea of a conversion and apply it to a used biked. Mainly b/c I don't want to spend more on her ebike than on my full-squish! I'm trying to get her to ride with me more. We have my old hardtail that fits her, but she's only OK riding flat flowy trails. There not a lot that her in California - so an ebike will get her up the long 1000ft+ climbs a lot easier.

I think also with her weight and the ebike conversion I can use a standard "men's" bike with normal shock/fork tunes...since the combined weight of her and the conversion kit will probably be ~130#.

Now I guess need to compile a list low standover 120-150mm FS bike.

Finally how much work is it to install the kit and are battery life/range comparable to purpose built ebike?


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

I am 5'6" 115 lbs ready to ride and have a 2018 Levo carbon in a size small. Has she tried a small Levo with a 100mm dropper, seems that this might work. 

I replaced the wheels and tires on the Levo to be as light as I dare (Light Bike carbon and Schwalbe RR NN tires) and I have no trouble with the overall weight. I do ride regularly on a regular Stumpy and also do weight work outs, but I am on the 50+ side of things. For me I notice the weight the most in the parking lot, garage, or loading it on the car. After riding the Levo for 4 months I might say that I am faster and more aggressive on the Levo than on my Stumpy. The bike feels planted on the ground where the Stumpy and bounce around. That planted feeling gives me confidence. I live in So. Cal and ride fire roads, steep terrain, rocky washes, narrow singletrack, anything that is legal to ride on an E-bike. 

Another point you really should consider is how the power comes on. With the Levo I have the acceleration set at Normal, and the power delivery is super smooth and natural. Power assist is never a surprise and always just feels like it is responding to what I am putting in. 

For shock and fork tuning I use just my regular set up and believe me this is super important at her weight. On the Revelation (Pike) that comes on he 18 levo I run extralight oil and will be running a Manitou Mcleod rear shock. 

Have fun,


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

Depends on how much pedal assist you use. We programed ours down to pass [email protected]%, pass2 @14% and so on. For the rolling road rides where she uses pass 1 &2 to go up and pass 0 on the flats about 40 miles per charge. If you used it all the time around 10-12 miles. 
The bbshd motor and accessories weigh about 13 lbs. The bb02 I believe is in the 10 lb. range. The batteries weight ranges from the mighty mini 6ah (I use on our bikes) around 3 lbs up to 12+ lbs for the bigger ones. 
My wife's Myka has a Manitou Marvel front shock.We have her's set up with a 36T front ring and 11-36 9 speed. 
The one advantage I like is to be able to remove the motor, or move it to another bike. My first set up was on my Intense Uzzi. I later moved the motor set up to a Litespeed Unicoi. I took the motor off a few months back and now ride it as a pedal bike.
The photo shows the old shock. The black box behind the water bottle cage is the battery.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

gumba said:


> Depends on how much pedal assist you use. We programed ours down to pass [email protected]%, pass2 @14% and so on. For the rolling road rides where she uses pass 1 &2 to go up and pass 0 on the flats about 40 miles per charge. If you used it all the time around 10-12 miles.
> The bbshd motor and accessories weigh about 13 lbs. The bb02 I believe is in the 10 lb. range. The batteries weight ranges from the mighty mini 6ah (I use on our bikes) around 3 lbs up to 12+ lbs for the bigger ones.
> My wife's Myka has a Manitou Marvel front shock.We have her's set up with a 36T front ring and 11-36 9 speed.
> The one advantage I like is to be able to remove the motor, or move it to another bike. My first set up was on my Intense Uzzi. I later moved the motor set up to a Litespeed Unicoi. I took the motor off a few months back and now ride it as a pedal bike.
> The photo shows the old shock. The black box behind the water bottle cage is the battery.


Thanks this is very helpful! I thinking MAX 3hrs, 20miles, 3000ft climbing range. That's my default training ride in the mountains. But more likely she would opt for less even on an ebike.

Even though for some trails we can make due with a hardtail - I think the bigger challenge is getting a conversion kit to fit on a women's small FS bike. Just less room with front and rear triangle due to the shock and linkage placements. More research to be done!

A new Levo or that Focus Jam looks like sweet FS ebike options. But I don't think I (or she) can justify the costs given I'm just trying to get her to ride more.


----------



## JillRide45 (Dec 11, 2015)

On the Levo I ride with Eco set at 20%, trail 35%, and turbo 50%. I ride in Eco 99% of the time and on a ride of 3 hrs 3000 ft I would estimate over 50% battery remaining. For a lighter weight rider who is not putting down alot of torque she probably could go all day.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

No issues fitting the motor on whatever frame you go with. Usually it’s the battery mounting is the issue. On my fat bike and f/s I mounted it on the bottom of the bottom tube. Some folks mount the battery behind the seat. I think someone makes a battery that fits in the bottle cage.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

JillRide45 said:


> On the Levo I ride with Eco set at 20%, trail 35%, and turbo 50%. I ride in Eco 99% of the time and on a ride of 3 hrs 3000 ft I would estimate over 50% battery remaining. For a lighter weight rider who is not putting down alot of torque she probably could go all day.


That sounds great. Obviously the Levo is a good option. Will try to find one on sale here in Norcal.



gumba said:


> No issues fitting the motor on whatever frame you go with. Usually it's the battery mounting is the issue. On my fat bike and f/s I mounted it on the bottom of the bottom tube. Some folks mount the battery behind the seat. I think someone makes a battery that fits in the bottle cage.


That's good to know. But definitely womems Small or XS FS frames don't have much room inside the front triangle. I did find a local eBike converter guy and we'll see what recommendations he has.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

Not sure what bikes you are looking at but sub 40 lb bikes can be found at my bike shops, you pay the price. My EbikeKit hub motor bike weighs 43 pounds, I installed it on a 26er MTB frame. You may be better off with a mid drive ebike from your LBS for many reasons. Tech Support and factory built reliability and integration are the reason for buying local. Many difficulties installing a kit on a some bikes, hope you have plenty of time and patience. The hub motor is very heavy and my battery is nearly 7 pounds.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...ain-bikes/powerfly/powerfly-5-womens/p/21981/ sure its expensive, with a little effort you can find other options on the internet thing  hybrid bikes are typically heavy. This Trek bike is 49 lbs, not too bad, you want lighter? your going to pay a lot for that.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

Another bike option could be a soft tail. I have a Lightspeed Unicoi soft tail. Has a rear shock with 1” of travel. With the BBSHD and mighty mini battery weight comes in at 39 lbs.


----------



## jupiter58 (Jan 13, 2016)

gumba,were you able to fit disc brakes on the back? I sure could not, no room back there with the hub motor.Oh never mind you have a mid drive.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

My local ebike conversion shop doesn't carry the smaller 6Ah batteries and and saying the mid and larger batteries will not fit on any size Small FS frame. Given I'm looking for 20mile range and 3000ft climbing assist. I feel I'm likely stuck with buying a purpose built ebike.

Hardtail maybe is an option - as I know my wife won't go any anything remotely gnarly, however, comfort is still her #1 priority...


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

I really looks like given womens small sizing and budget (~$3000) - there's really on 1 or 2 options and a conversion is difficult. For new, I'm looking at Haibike SDURO Fulllife Womens. Or Motobecane Hal-e.

I'm leaning towards the Haibike as I think LBS support is probably more important for eBike. But based on specs, would you go with 2017 Fulllife 5.0 or 2018 Fulllife 6.0? 2017 has Bosch and 2018 has Yamaha. The other big difference I'm leaning torwards the 2018 is the 67deg HA vs. 69deg for the 2018. You can change parts, but you can't change the geometry right?

2018 Haibike: https://www.haibike.com/en-US/US/bikes/666/2018-sduro-full-life-6-0
2017 Haibike: https://www.haibike.com/en/DE/bikes/286/2017-xduro-full-life-5-0
Motobecane Hal-E: Save Up to 60% Off LTD QTYS of these eBoost Mountain bikes 2018 Motobecane HAL eBoost PRO with Shimano XT / E8000 Electric MidDrive 27.5PLUS Full Suspension Mountain eBikes Shimano XT Hydraulic Disc Brakes Rockshox PIKE 140mm Forks | Save up to 60% o

Thoughts?


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

Has your wife ridden any of these? Specialized makes small women’s bikes. Not sure why your local ebike shop is unwilling to source a 6ah battery. Luna cycles and maybe others carry the battery.
I’d start by having her test ride a few bikes and ebikes to see what fits and she likes.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

Ck out the Specialized women’ Camber Comp 27.5 f/s xtra small as a reference.


----------



## Giant Warp (Jun 11, 2009)

Your wife doesn't ride much and you think you are going to get her to sit on a bicycle seat for 3hrs? LOL . That's my wifes number one complaint, the seat. My wife rides a med men's Levo. She is 5'8, only rides when I take her, doesn't do technical riding, can knock out a 20 mile ride. I wouldn't buy anything that isn't torque sensing and she loves the dropper post.


----------



## smoothmoose (Jun 8, 2008)

Giant Warp said:


> Your wife doesn't ride much and you think you are going to get her to sit on a bicycle seat for 3hrs? LOL . That's my wifes number one complaint, the seat. My wife rides a med men's Levo. She is 5'8, only rides when I take her, doesn't do technical riding, can knock out a 20 mile ride. I wouldn't buy anything that isn't torque sensing and she loves the dropper post.


Yes indeed! She could care less about any specs. But a cushy gel seat... That's top of her list.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Many brands have 27+ hardballs that really do take the edge off trail biking with the lower pressure high volume tires. Giant/Liv have options that might work. 

Also, I've put 26+ wheels onto Giant Full E along with short unicycle cranks, and got a short rider out on a small full suspension bike. It works fine and dandy.


----------



## gumba (Dec 18, 2016)

My wife swithced from a Sella Italia lady gel to a Ergon sma-3. I switched from Pearl Izumi thick pad shorts to AeroTech gel shorts as a few options. With the gel shorts I don’t feel like I’m sitting on a polished rock riding my road bike.


----------

